# Pepin "taster"



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

at Smokers Den in Clearwater on Friday, 8/1.
15% off boxes + 5(of something) free.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

damn i wanna go


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yum....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It's tomorrow, boys. Unfortunately, his new one (my Familia?) won't be shipped till October.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

From an e-mail, just received:
"We have the new Pepin Baez cigar Fresh from the big show in Vegas!!!!!!!"

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

details...??


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

One of his new blends. Past that...........?
I'll take one for the team and go there tonight AND tomorrow night! :roll: 
That's just the kinda guy I am.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish I could go :sad: .

I am really starting to like Pepin sticks.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> One of his new blends. Past that...........?
> I'll take one for the team and go there tonight AND tomorrow night! :roll:
> That's just the kinda guy I am.


MAYBE you should buy and box......and MAYBE you should send me one :roll:  :roll:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucky dog...really wish I could get down there for this....



Island girl here is having a RP taster coming up mid-month...gonna try to roll out there.


----------

